

Show HN: Songfari – Product Hunt for all new music - maz1b
http://songfari.com

======
maz1b
Hey all, one of the co-founders here :) We started Songfari because we want to
make an impact in the music discovery realm, and this was a result of asking
people how they discover their music. Oftentimes we would hear so many
different things, whether that was the radio, friends & family, etc. We
believe Songfari will bridge the gap and provide an awesome destination for
everyone to discover great new music.

